# Es ist mal wieder an der Zeit, eine etwas größere Haldentour zu starten!



## chris84 (2. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

der Frühling ist ja nun offenbar wirklich da!  

und in unsere Gesichterparty-Gruppe kam die Idee auf, mal wieder ne größere Tour zu starten! 
Ich dachte da an ne etwas größere Haldentour, so >80km, inkl. der Halden Grühlingstraße, Püttlingen und Endsdorf (das sind mal die die ich finde  )
Tempo: Tourentempo halt  

als Treffpunkt stelle ich mal den Wald zwischen Riegelsberg und SB in den Raum, entweder Von der Heyd oder der Parkplatz zwischen Riegelsberg und Neuhaus (da wo schonmal so ne Tour startete). 

was noch offen ist: der Termin!

also, wer will mit, wann passts euch? was die streckenlänge angeht, man kann auch jederzeit zwischendurch aussteigen!

ich bin auf feedback gespannt!  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## leutnant gustl (3. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich wäre an Ostermontag dabei. Treffpunkt Neuhaus, dann habe ich es nicht ganz soweit von IGB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (3. April 2007)

Hiphiphurra,

nach 5 Jahren im Rhein-Main-Gebiet bin ich letzte Woche wieder in's Saarland zurückgekehrt. Den Frankfurter Bikern hab ich immer von der aktiven saarländischen MTB-Szene vorgeschwärmt und dann schau ich in's Forum: tote Hose. Alles im Winterschlaf??? Die einzige Aktion kam mit HDR2 aus der Palz und hat ja hier auch keine Massen in Bewegung gesetzt (wobei ihr da echt was verpasst habt).

Von daher: Super Aktion Chris. Kaum wieder nüchtern, schon wieder aktiv  

An alle anderen 
Aufwachen !!!!!
Der Frühling ist da        

Was ist mit Uni-Biking, was mit Netzbachtal. Gibt's die noch?

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen vom Serpentinen-Paradies Litermont. Kann da mal jemand 'ne Tour anbieten?

Zur Haldentour: hab keine Terminbeschränkungen, bin jederzeit dabei.

Allgemeine Anregung von mir: Ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit LMB (Last-Minute-Biking)-Einträgen gemacht, damit hat man eine gute Übersicht, welche Touren gerade angeboten werden und wer daran teilnimmt.

Allezdann
puremalt


----------



## chris84 (3. April 2007)

@gustl: mit Ostermontag muss ich mal noch mit der Family abchecken!
durchs Netzbachtal kommen übrigends auf jeden Fall, auch wenn wir uns weiter oben treffen! 

@puremalt: wenn du ins Serpentinengebiet Litermont willst, meld dich! ich kenn mich da ein wenig aus, es sollte nur noch etwas abtrocknen sonst isses dort zu matschig (lehmboden...)
alternativ sonntags morgens halb 10 treffpunkt in Lebach, wir fahren öfters in diese Richtung...


----------



## fissenid (3. April 2007)

zum Thema Litermont wirst du sicherlich bei
www.alpencross.com fündig....

Tour an Ostern mit dem www.team-saarschleife.de Besichtigung der Halbmarathonstrecke steht auf dem Plan für den www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de.


----------



## Da Anhänger (3. April 2007)

Litermont is wieder gut befahrbar!war vor 3 Tagen drauf so schlimm wars nicht es rad war zwar etwas braun aber ich mein gehört wohl dazu!eingesunken biste jedenfalls nicht und schmierig wa da boden auch nicht!also locker befahrbar!
 Gruß


----------



## PirateSB (3. April 2007)

hi chris/gustl!!!! klasse tour, die da montag ansteht - kann an der haldentour  leider nicht mit kommen, aber wir sehen uns ja bestimmt am sonntag an der schleife 

bis dahin & viel spaß
cheers!


----------



## chris84 (4. April 2007)

Also, Montag sollte prinzipiell gehen bei mir! wir sollten dann aber morgens schon bei zeiten los!

@Pirate: mal gucken ob das mit schleife sonntag klappt, aber ich versuchs! Schade dass du montag net kannst...

@Anhänger: was fährstn du allein aufm Litermont rum? erscheine gefälligst mal wieder am Treffpunkt!  
ich weiß ja net wo du warst, aber Sonntag war auf Litermont stellenweise noch ziemlich nass... die befestigten Wege gehn ja, und auf der Seite Richtung lebach gehts auch, aber Richtung beckingen wirds ungemütlich, das schönste stück des Sagen-Pfades lässt sich dann fast nicht fahren...

@all: etwas mehr zuspruch bitte! was is den mit den Leuten vom Hochschulsport? Leequar usw?
was is mit StefanSLS? hopp hopp, tut was gegen die Frühjahrsmüdigkeit *gg*


----------



## crazyeddie (4. April 2007)

ich wär auch dabei, termin ziemlich wurschd, ich hab ja ausnahmsweise mal ferien.


----------



## agent_smith (4. April 2007)

Ich hoffe dass meine neuen Laufräder noch vor den Feiertagen kommen. dann bin dabei. ansonsten muss ich leider passen.

LG


----------



## Limit83 (4. April 2007)

Ostermontag bin ich familiär eingespannt... Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (5. April 2007)

könnte ich auch mitlaufen ? 
ich komme dieses jahr nicht so richtig voran mit der adaption. prinzipiell will ich über ostern so oft wie möglich aufs rad, aber montag könnte es bei mir auch familiäre überschneidungen geben. mal sehen.


----------



## chris84 (5. April 2007)

mitlaufen dürft etwas schwierig werden  

aber wenn du über die Ostern fahren willst, meld dich! ich will auch die ein oder andere Runde drehen. 

Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen halten wir den Ostermontag mal fest! Startzeitpunkt so zwischen 9 und 10, mal gucken wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln....


----------



## chris84 (7. April 2007)

so, nun butter bei die Fische!

Ich stelle mal montag morgen, 9 Uhr als Uhrzeit in den Raum! Mir wär als Treffpunkt am liebsten der kleine Parkplatz zwischen Riegelsberg Autobahn und Neuhaus, an der L 259, bin da aber flexibel!

wer is nu alles am Start? StefanSLS hat sich schon angemeldet! 
Agent_Smith, sind die Laufräder da?
crazyeddie, passt dir das? 
puremalt, du bist auch dabei? 
leutnant gustl, solln wir dich am Forsthaus Neuhaus abholen, oder kommste zum Partplatz? oder solln wir dich am Netzbachweiher einsammeln?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## campesino (7. April 2007)

Wäre prinzipiell dabei, bin aber noch nicht so fit, 80 km im Galopp zu flitzen...


----------



## chris84 (7. April 2007)

kein problem, wir werdens eh recht locker angehen lassen denk ich mal, und man kann sich dann ja auch jederzeit irgenwie ausklinken wenns net geht...


----------



## puremalt (7. April 2007)

Bin dabei. Zeit und Ort OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## campesino (7. April 2007)

okay, dann bin ich dabei.
Zeit nicht okay (bin Langschläfer), aber ich werds verkraften ;-)
Ort geht klar, ich nehme an, ihr meint den P&R Parkplatz an der Saarbahnhaltestelle?


----------



## crazyeddie (7. April 2007)

für mich passt das soweit, auch wenn ich nicht ganz weiß wo das is. ich komm ausm netzbachtal die straße direkt am weiher hochgefahren in richtung riegelsberg. dann werd ich ja vermutlich irgendwo an euch vorbeifahren.


----------



## campesino (8. April 2007)

Wir können uns auch um 8:50 in Riegelsberg Süd treffen, dann fahr ich mit dir zusammen zum Treffpunkt...


----------



## chris84 (8. April 2007)

von Riegelsberg Süd aus isses nur en kleines Stück zu dem Parkplatz, am Friedhof rauf und unter der Autobahn durch, dann nach 100 oder 200m auf der rechten Seite. 
@campesino: ne, nicht der an der Saarbahnhaltestelle, da wird kräftig gebaut im moment, is nicht so gut geeignet. 

@crazyeddie: wir könnten dich auch unten am Parkplatz Netzbachtal abholen... andernfalls, einfach die Straße rauf bis ganz nach oben, 100 oder 200m vor der Autobahnauffahrt auf der linken seite...

aber ich denk wir fahren dann eh gleich runter ins NBT... oder kennt jemand von da oben ne verbindung zur Halde Göttelborn? da haperts bei mir nämlich ein wenig...

ansonsten hab ich heut mal en bisschen was abgecheckt dort, ich denk wir bekommen da ne schöne Runde zusammen mit teilen des Haldenrundweges. 
der Urwaldpfad am Netzbach entlang ist leider kaum fahrbar  macht nicht viel sinn, mind. 10 bäume liegen im Weg und nass ohne ende isses stelleweise...


is nu allen klar welcher kleine Parkplatz gemeint ist?

ggf. gibts per PN die Handynummer. ich schau heut abend und morgen früh auf jeden fall nochmal rein! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## leeqwar (8. April 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> aber ich denk wir fahren dann eh gleich runter ins NBT... oder kennt jemand von da oben ne verbindung zur Halde Göttelborn? da haperts bei mir nämlich ein wenig...



ein stück über die landstrasse richtung holz, dann nach 100-200 m links unter der autobahn durch. immer rechts halten. kurz vor holz kommt man dann wieder auf die landstrasse. ein kleines stück zurück richtung riegelsberg. direkt hinter der autobahnbrücke links. immer geradeaus an der autobahn vorbei bis auf die strasse holz - quierschied. die ca. 500 m runter fahren. irgendwann geht links ein weg rein. am hohlen stein gibts dann mehrere möglichkeiten. man müsste aber das kraftwerk schon sehen.

ps: kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe zu kommen.


----------



## campesino (8. April 2007)

> der Urwaldpfad am Netzbach entlang ist leider kaum fahrbar  macht nicht viel sinn, mind. 10 bäume liegen im Weg und nass ohne ende isses stelleweise...



Also, ich bin ihn die letzte Woche zweimal gefahren. Geht schon, danach ist man aber dreckig wie sau...


----------



## campesino (8. April 2007)

> @campesino: ne, nicht der an der Saarbahnhaltestelle, da wird kräftig gebaut im moment, is nicht so gut geeignet.



Oh, habe mich auch verlesen... geht klar.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. April 2007)

ne, ich fahr dann einfach den berg rauf. dann bin ich auch warmgefahren. ich werd euch schon finden. die zeit steht noch, 9 uhr?


----------



## chris84 (8. April 2007)

als zeit steht 9 Uhr! ich denk spätestens 10 nach 9 sind wir weg!

@leequar: die verbindung nach quierschied zum kraftwerk kenn ich, nur wie ich von da zur Halde komm is mir nicht bekannt... Naja, schauen wir morgen früh mal ob sich jemand auskennt. wenn nicht lassen wir halde göttelborn weg, dann sinds halt nur noch 4 halden  
gib dir mühe das zeitlich zu schaffen!  

@campesino: das zweite stück des urwaldpfades geht noch, auf dem ersten musst ich schon ein paar akrobatische übungen machen um mitm bike über die bäume zu kommen... is denk ich in der gruppe nicht sinnvoll...


hier übrigends das satelitenbild zum parkplatz: 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&q=Riegelsberg&ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=49.29573,6.96589&spn=0.007389,0.017338&t=k&om=1

Gruß
Chris


----------



## crazyeddie (8. April 2007)

ok, dann finde ich euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (8. April 2007)

hi!
bin zwar gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen, aber ich versuche trotzdem vorbeizukommen 
9 uhr am besagten parkplatz!
bis dann!
LG Timo


----------



## chris84 (9. April 2007)

so, ich wär mal wieder zurück!  

ich hab die 100km tatsächlich noch voll gemacht, 101,05 stehen jetzt aufm Tacho! und das letzte Stück durch den Urwald war wirklich geil! @Crazyeddie: da müssen wir öfters hin!

war echt ne super Tour wie ich finde, Wettermäßig hätte es ja kaum besser sein können, und auch sonst, keine nennenswerten Unfälle (fast  ), keine Technischen Defekte, perfekt! Die Strecke war zwar nicht so Traillastig wie ich das gern hätte, aber dafür war außer dem Rückweg von VonderHeydt aus fast kein Teer drin!  

und das mit dem wechselnden Guiden hat ja prima geklappt! Ich kenn mich halt in dem Ecken nicht so gut aus um da ne komplette Tour zusammen zu basteln...
aber die angepeilten Halden haben wir ja alle gefunden, Ensdorf wär denk ich bissi weit geworden  

bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt, ich würde sagen das schreit auf jeden Fall nach Wiederholung!


----------



## agent_smith (9. April 2007)

auf jeden fall ne geile tour!
bei ner wiederholung wär ich auch gern wieder am start.
 auch schön war dass so viele leute mitgefahren sind  

bis dann!
lg timo


----------



## crazyeddie (9. April 2007)

6h, 105,07km, 2015hm. ich bin so tot. war aber wirklich ne klasse tour


----------



## Einheimischer (9. April 2007)

Schliese mich - obwohl ich nicht alles mitgefahren bin - an. Hab aber so schon ü. 100 Km gehabt und alles andere wäre, bei meiner momentanen Verfassung, pure Übertreibung gewesen. Aber das Stück, dass ich mitgefahren bin war Klasse, vor allem hats mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht, in einer Gruppe unterwegs zu sein  

Grüße.


----------



## puremalt (9. April 2007)

Auch von mir ein  

Vier mal an einem Tag über die Waldgrenze gefahren  , das soll uns mal einer nachmachen.

Und hier der GPS-Track


----------



## leeqwar (10. April 2007)

schöne tour. hat spass gemacht mal wieder im rudel durch die wälder zu jagen 

hab es dann durch meinen verfrühten ausstieg auch noch pünktlich zum familiären pflichtprogramm geschafft.


----------



## puremalt (10. April 2007)

Hier übrigens eine interessante Broschüre zum Haldenrundweg. Radeln bildet 

http://www.saarkohlenwald.de/


----------



## campesino (12. April 2007)

Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht, obwohl euer Tempo für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig war.
Beim nächsten Mal wär ich gern wieder dabei!

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (12. April 2007)

irgendwer schrieb da vorher was von lockerer tour. ich glaub so richtig locker fand das aber keiner. insofern wirds nimmer schlimmer  

ich denke mal, zu einer lockeren tour einzuladen hat mit dem ergebnis ebenso viel zu tun wie wenn man anbietet, seine briefmarkensammlung vorzuführen


----------



## chris84 (12. April 2007)

@eddie: also ich fand das Tempo jetzt eigentlich schon recht locker. Und die Gruppe blieb im großen und ganzen ja auch schön zusammen, pausen waren auch zur genüge dabei... was unlocker angeht kenn ich da ganz anderes (bei gewissen CTFs soll sowas vorkommen  )

@campesino: ich wollt schon fragen ob du gut heimgekommen bist weil du dich noch net gemeldet hast  
ich hoff es hat dir trotz des kleinen leistungsdefizites spaß gemacht! 

ich denk es is ganz sinnvoll solche Touren immer so zu basteln dass jederzeit zwischendurch ausgestiegen werden kann, dann ist am Ende jeder zufrieden!  

demnächst werd ich mir mal den kompletten Haldenrundweg vornehmen. und die Urwaldtrails wollen auch noch ein wenig erforscht werden!  

und ne Sagen-Tour übern Litermont müssen wir auch noch starten!  

weiß eigentlich jemand was von der Wildsaumarathon-Streckenbesichtigung am Samstag, von der Stefan erzählt hat?


----------



## puremalt (13. April 2007)

Zur Wildsau-Besichtigung hab ich auch nur die Infos von Verena und Stefan persönlich und aus dem Forum von Alpencross.com sowie dem Gästebuch der Warndt-Biker. Ist wohl kein offizieller Termin, aber Gäste sind offenbar willkommen.
Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich mitfahre. Stattdessen ist wahrscheinlich eher Rasenmähen angesagt und am Sonntag dann Warndt-CTF.


----------



## chris84 (13. April 2007)

ich werd dann vermutlich da samstags mitfahren, und sonntags als  Ausgleich Motorrad fahren gehn... fürs Rasenmähen gibts Geschwister  

werd aber nachher mal noch kurz beim Stefan anrufen...


----------



## campesino (13. April 2007)

> @campesino: ich wollt schon fragen ob du gut heimgekommen bist weil du dich noch net gemeldet hast



Ja, bin gut heimgekommen, bin dann etwas gemütlicher gefahren ;-)
Dass ich mich nicht gemeldet habe liegt daran, dass ich im Moment voll im Abi-Vorbereitungsstress bin, da komm ich nicht so oft an den PC...
Nichtsdestotrotz: ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour...


----------



## chris84 (13. April 2007)

Abistress is genau richtig für intensives Training!  

bei mir hats damals in der Abivorbereitung mehr oder weniger angefangen mit dem intensiveren Training... is ne ideale Abwechslung zum trockenen lernen  

ich bin übrigends morgen in Ludweiler am Start, 9 Uhr. Dafür muss ich sonntag passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (16. April 2007)

Richtigstellung: natürlich hatte ich nicht "_nur_" sondern "_ganz unmittelbar die_" Infos von Verena und Stefan. 

Wie konnte mir dieser Fauxpass bloß passieren?


----------



## chris84 (16. April 2007)

jo, war ne recht coole Tour, leider etwas viele Pausen und dadurch eine etwas unstetige Geschwindigkeit... aber 110km wurdens bei mir trotzdem


----------



## Da Anhänger (22. Mai 2008)

Hi es ist wieder ein Haldentour in planung falls jemand interesse hat und mit will termin ist noch offen!
wir wollten und nach den rennteilnehmern richten von daher müssen wir das mit dem Termin irgend wie so legen das da jeder zeit hat..


gruß


----------



## chris84 (22. Mai 2008)

genau, so ne richtig schöne große Haldentour... hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr! 

Ich wär auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## stefansls (23. Mai 2008)

Ich auch !


----------



## [email protected] (23. Mai 2008)

bin auch am start


----------



## stefansls (24. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs denn mit morgen früh ?


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Mai 2008)

also ich wär eventuell dabei morgen früh


----------



## stefansls (24. Mai 2008)

@ crazyeddie : An welche Startzeit dachtest Du so?


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Mai 2008)

also um 9 zuhause loszufahren wär mir früh genug  muss ja mit dem rad anreisen. treffpunkt in riegelsberg wär ganz gut. zu weit anreisen will ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Slown (24. Mai 2008)

hi,
das ist ja mal nett.
wieder ne tour über die halden!!!
würde gerne mitkommen bin aber aus beruflichen gründen eingespannt.
gibt es ne aufzeichnung von der strecke??zum nachfahren mit gem.tempo.
und die netzbach hat noch mehr zu bieten als nur den urwald, war zwar schon lange nicht mehr da, jedoch bin ich dort als kind mehr als oft gewesen.
viel spaß dann morgen.

gruß
Doc


----------



## agent_smith (24. Mai 2008)

Mal sehn wie ich morgen früh rauskomm...
ich geh heut erstma einen trinken 

lg timo


----------



## chris84 (24. Mai 2008)

ich werd so wies aussieht morgen eher die oberbexbacher CTF fahren...


----------



## stefansls (24. Mai 2008)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Mal sehn wie ich morgen früh rauskomm...
> ich geh heut erstma einen trinken
> 
> lg timo


 Bist Du bescheuert ??? Du bist ein Racer! Morgen um 9 uhr bin ich bei Dir und dann wird gerockt! MFG


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Mai 2008)

also ich bin heut schon kräftig nass geworden, wenns morgen früh nicht einigermaßen freundlich is, bleib ich daheim.

edit: ich schlafe morgen aus und warte mal ab, wie das wetter nachmittags ist.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2008)

hi jungs 
habe da mal einen termin vorschlag : 14.6  
timo, mike , ich sind schonmal dabei  wer noch? 
lg DaViD


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2008)

das sind aber wenig xD


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Juni 2008)

evtl. komm ich auch mit, kann mich jetzt aber noch nicht festlegen.


----------



## chris84 (5. Juni 2008)

dito...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2008)

hi 
also samstag um 2 in dudweiler? 
oder andere vorschläge?
lg DaViD


----------



## stefansls (10. Juni 2008)

14 Uhr ist schon relativ spät. Mein Vorschlag Samstag canceln und stattdessen Sonntag so von 10 bis 11 start mit open end. 
Mfg Stefan & Verena


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2008)

also so geht bei mir nicht wollte ja ctf fahren samstag um 11 ?


----------



## stefansls (10. Juni 2008)

Wo ist dann Ctf am So.?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2008)

hirzweiler
also wie sieths aus zeit?


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2008)

_*riegelsberg park and ride in von der heydt
11 UHR*_
steht jetzt fest
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (11. Juni 2008)

Servus!

Wer geht denn jetzt alles nach Hirzweiler? Ich möchte auch mit. Kann mich evtl. jemand mitnehmen?

Greetz


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2008)

ich werd am start sein morgen wenn nix dazwischen kommt!


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2008)

das freut mich


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juni 2008)

werd gleich mal richtung treffpunkt fahren. kann aber sein, dass ich mich je nach schlamm-menge ausklinke.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2008)

wetter stimmt  *freu* 
gleich geht´s los!!!!!!!!! 
*draufvorbereit* xD 
lg DaViD


----------



## agent_smith (14. Juni 2008)

moin michael!
treffe mich mit chris um 10:30 an den containern in walpershofen unter der ehem eisenbahnbrücke!
komm dorthin, dann fahren wir gemeinsam hoch...

lg timo


----------



## chris84 (14. Juni 2008)

geile Tour!

super Trails... und wie wir gesehen haben gibts da noch unzählige mehr, die mal erkundet werden müssen  

Tempo war ordentlich würd ich mal sagen, die Gruppe war recht homogen. Ich für meinen Teil bin jetzt auf jeden Fall ziemlich geschlaucht  

Bei mir warens fast 85km, Schnitt 18,4... wobei da der heimweg einiges gut gemacht hat (die Angst vorm Regen  )

Wann startet die nächste Tour?


----------



## Da Anhänger (14. Juni 2008)

Tour war geil! bilder (die paar die ich gemacht hab) stell ich online.
wir müssen so touren aml regelmäßiger machen.Tempo fand ich angenehm locker.
Mich wundert nur das nie merh leute kommen!:-(
Mein vorschlag tempo erhöhen und die distanz verlängern vieleicht zieht das ja!;-)
23er schnitt bei 120km oder so..die höhenmeter dazu lass ich mal außen vor.. 

Aso noch en dickes lob an die guides! wirklich hammer wege! 

gruß


----------



## agent_smith (14. Juni 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> geile Tour!
> 
> Wann startet die nächste Tour?



MORGEN! Chris

Stefan und Verena sind um 8:45 Uhr bei mir, dann gemeinsam richtung CTF und so....
Kannst dich gerne anschließen. 

Ich hoffe dass Leequar auch mit dabei ist morgen, denn nur ER kennt den weg!



Die Tour heute war ja wirklich wieder einwandfrei!
Hat richtig Spaß gemacht 

Bis dann

LG timo


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2008)

tour war echt super  
ihr habt gut geführt  
aber einer dem sien namen ihc nicht nennen will hat es mit einem ´platten erwischt xD 
ja morgen   wir sind um 9 uhr da vll warten wir auch noch 
lg DaViD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (14. Juni 2008)

ich werd gucken dass ich um kurz nach 8 hier losziehe, damit ich um 9 dort am start bin. Rückweg können wir dann ja gemeinsam antreten!

aber das is morgen ja wohl keine Haldentour, das is ja was anderes


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juni 2008)

ja, hat spass gemacht. finde auch, dass die gruppe super gepasst hat. das nächste mal bin ich hoffentlich ein wenig fitter. hab immer noch keinen plan, was heute los war. bin trotz 2 liter trinken nach der tour immer noch extrem dehydriert. werd jetzt einen rekom-abend auf der couch verbringen...


----------



## stefansls (12. August 2008)

Wer hätte denn am Freitag lust mal wieder mit auf Haldentour zu gehen? Wetter soll ja passen. Mfg Stefan & Verena


----------



## 007ike (12. August 2008)

drübernachdenk


----------



## stefansls (12. August 2008)

Cool! Wir bräuchten nur noch einen Guide. Ich kriege die Strecke nur noch so ungefähr zusammen.


----------



## chris84 (12. August 2008)

ich wollte Freitag eigentlich da mitfahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=351413


----------



## PirateSB (12. August 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn am Freitag lust mal wieder mit auf Haldentour zu gehen? Wetter soll ja passen. Mfg Stefan & Verena



bei ner haldentour ich wäre eventuell dabei - muß dazu aber sagen, dass ich dieses jahr leider noch nicht arg viel km gesammelt habe...


----------



## stefansls (13. August 2008)

PirateSB schrieb:


> bei ner haldentour ich wäre eventuell dabei - muß dazu aber sagen, dass ich dieses jahr leider noch nicht arg viel km gesammelt habe...


 Ich wieder zuviel. Der effekt ist der gleiche ! 007ike was iss denn jetzt? Alternativ könnte ich die gute alte Frankreich Trail tour mal wieder aus der versenkung herausholen. Da kommen aber keine km und noch weniger hm zusammen. ( 63km 1100hm). N8.


----------



## stefansls (13. August 2008)

Ahh.....was mir auch noch einfällt für Freitag: Der Pfalz evergreen - Udo Bölts tour 5 mit Start am Johanniskreuz evtl. kombiniert mit den ersten 2/3eln der Udo Bölts Tour 2. Dann hamma die 100 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (13. August 2008)

stefansls schrieb:


> ....Dann hamma die 100 km.



das geht am Freitag bei mir Gesundheitsbedingt auf gar keinen Fall


----------



## agent_smith (13. August 2008)

Servus!
Freitag ist bei mir schlecht.
Sa/So wär ich dabei.
Egal ob Haldentour, Trailtour F, oder Pfalz.

Steht alternativ der Samstagstreff an der Niedtalhalle ?

LG Timo


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2008)

sonntag mittag wär ich auch dabei 
lg DaViD


----------



## Tobilas (13. August 2008)

@ Agent Smith: Samstag mittag "AndaHall" is feststehender Termin, da ist eigentlich immer jemand!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## leeqwar (14. August 2008)

am samstag auf der anfahrt zum kirmesrennen hat meine vorderbremse angefangen rumzuspinnen. falls ich die wieder hinbekomme, wäre ich auch für eine haldentour zu haben. aber da mir am montag auch noch die windschutzscheibe vom auto gerissen ist, habe ich momentan mehrere baustellen um die ich mich kümmern muss


----------



## PirateSB (14. August 2008)

...also morgen (freitag) geht jetzt nix???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2008)

ne sonntag aber xD


----------



## stefansls (14. August 2008)

Morgen geht das hier ab. :http://www.alpencross.com/forum/thread.php?sid=&postid=8028#post8028

N8 Stefan.


----------

